# لاهوت المسيح فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليين(2)القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)

*بعد اول موضوع* *الرسالة الى ديوجنيتس .لاهوت الكلمة فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليين *
*نستكمل سلسلة لاهوت المسيح فى كتابات الاباء الرسوليين 
القديس اغناطيوس الانطاكى تلميذ بطرس الرسول واستشهد على اسم المسيح 
كتب 7 رسائل **لكنائس عديدة وللقديس بوليكاربوس اللى هنفرض ليه موضوع خاص *
*اعتمدت هنا على ترجمة عربية لرسائل القديس اغناطيوس هى ترجمة الدكتور جورج بباوى
لم اتطرق لاى شئ سوى ان الاباء الرسوليين كانوا مؤمنين بن شخص الله وشخص المسيح هما شخصية واحدة وكانوا مؤمنين بان يسوع المسيح هو الهنا الظاهر فى الجسد *
*تكررت لفظة الرب يسوع المسيح عشرات المرات لكنى لم اتتطرق اليها انا نقلت فقط الفاظ الالوهة التى اطلقها القديس اغناطيوس على ربنا يسوع المسيح وناه هو الاله الحقيقى الظاهر فى الجسد *
*بركة صلواته تكون معنا ولالهنا كل المجد والكرامة والسجود الى ابد الابدين امين *




​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2884133


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)




----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)




----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2011)




----------



## apostle.paul (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*5.2. Incarnation.*​ *When Ignatius refers to Christ as “both fleshly and spiritual” (Eph. 7.2; cf. Sm. 3.3), he has in mind the union of the divine and human in the God-Man and thus anticipates the classical two-nature christology. In this connection a development can be traced from an older two-stage christology (cf. Rom 1:3–4﻿*﻿) to a christology dominated by the idea of incarnation (see on Eph. 18.2). Here Ignatius is most nearly approached in the NT by John, but he has also moved significantly beyond the evangelist. The development evidently presupposes a de******ion of divine transcendence in ****physical terms (cf. Pol. 3.2; Eph. 7.2). For such a de******ion opens up a gulf between God and humanity that requires something as paradoxical as the incarnation for God and humanity to meet.﻿101﻿ And in such a context it is natural for salvation to be conceived of primarily in terms of the transformation of human nature by the resurrection (cf. Tr. 9.2; Sm. 7.1).﻿102﻿*​ *The anti-docetic thrust of incarnational thinking favors a certain emphasis on concrete historical realities. Thus Ignatius apparently finds it significant that Jesus suffered under Pontius Pilate (Mag. 11; Tr. 9.1; Sm. 1.2). He also correlates docetism with the avoidance of good deeds (Sm. 6.2–7.1) and connects the reality of Christ’s passion with the meaningfulness of his own martyrdom (Tr. 10; Sm. 4.2). Similarly he sees things done by Christians “according to the flesh” as “spiritual” (Eph. 8.2). Yet Ignatius also takes it for granted that the spirit is of higher dignity than the flesh, and he goes beyond the NT in ascribing significance to things only insofar as they are subordinated to the revelation of Jesus Christ as God incarnate. Thus he radically dissociates “Judaism” from the OT and thoroughly Christianizes the prophets (see on Mag. 8–10). And having lost vital interest in eschatology except in individual terms he thinks almost exclusively of the destiny of an idealized church as he looks to the future. Ignatius’ doctrine of the incarnation deepens the sense of God’s involvement in the phenomenal world and the significance of what is done by human beings in the sphere of the flesh, but it also narrows the historical arena of divine activity and emphatically objectifies revelation.*​*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn10 *
*Eph. Ephesians*

*Sm. Smyrnaeans*

** * *3 the gospel concerning his Son, who was descended from David according to the flesh *​ *4 and was declared to be Son of God with power according to the spirit of holiness by resurrection from the dead, Jesus Christ our Lord, *​ *Romans 1:3–4 (NRSV)*​

*Pol. Polycarp*

*101 There is as yet no critical reflection in Ignatius on how the divine and the human can be joined in Christ. The christological paradoxes of Eph. 7.2 and Pol. 3.2 indicate that the bishop’s concern was simply to affirm that such a union occurred. Indeed, so undifferentiated is his sense of the divinity of Christ that he can refer to the “blood of God” (Eph. 1.1) and the “suffering of my God” (Rom. 6.3). At the same time, Christ as “our God” (see on Eph. inscr) and the self-manifestation of God (cf. Mag. 8.2) is somehow God in a particular way. The Father is not the Son (see on Sm. 1.1). Ignatius hovers on the brink of an “economic” interpretation of the Godhead.*

*Tr. Trallians*

*102 A concern for the problem of sin is almost totally absent from Ignatius (see on Eph. 14.2; Sm. 7.1).*

*Mag. Magnesians*

*OT Old Testament*

*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref10Schoedel, W. R., Ignatius, S., Bishop of Antioch, & Koester, H. (1985). Ignatius of Antioch : A commentary on the Letters of Ignatius of Antioch. Includes indexes. Hermeneia--a critical and historical commentary on the Bible (20). Philadelphia: Fortress Press.*
​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 ديسمبر 2011)

من كتاب حقيقه لاهوت يسوع المسيح
لجوش مكداويل وبارت لارسون











وشكرا لك علي الموضوع الرائع....


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 ديسمبر 2011)

من كتاب 
*هل آمنت الكنيسة الأو**لى بأن **المسيح هو **الله؟*​ *القمص عبد المسيح بسيط أبو الخير*​*
*​ويشرح القديس أغناطيوس (35 - 107م)، الذي كان أسقفًا لأنطاكية وتلميذًا للقدِّيس بطرس الرسول، وقال عنه  المؤرِّخ الكنسي يوسابيوس القيصريّ " أغناطيوس الذي اختير أسقفاً خلفاً لبطرس، والذي لا تزال شهرته ذائعة بين  الكثيرين "*(18)*، إيمان الكنيسة في عصره، فيُوضِّح كيف أنَّ الربّ يسوع المسيح هو  اللَّه ولكنَّه، ظهر في الجسد، تجسد وصار إنسانًا حقيقيًا، هو الإله المتجسِّد "  إنَّه المسيح المصلوب هو الإله المتجسِّد ": 
† فيقول في مقدِّمة رسالته إلي الرومان "  تحيَّة لا شائبة فيها في يسوع المسيح إلهنا ". ويقول في نفس الرسالة أيضًا " وإلهنا يسوع المسيح عاد إلي حضن أبيه وبذلك صار يتجلَّي لنا بمزيد من  الوضوح " (ف 30: 3). ويقول في رسالته إلي أفسس " أنَّه حالٌّ فينا ونحن هياكله وهو إلهنا الساكن فينا " (أفسس 15: 3).
† وفي رسالته إلي روما " وإلهنا كلنا يسوع المسيح " (روما53: 3)، وفي رسالته إلي سميرنا "المسيح إلهنا " (سميرنا 1: 107). ويختم رسالته إلي بوليكاربوس بقوله " وداعًا في إلهنا يسوع المسيح " (بوليكاربوس1: 1).
† ويقول أيضًا أنَّه اللَّه الذي تجسَّد وصار  إنسانًا " لقد صار اللَّه إنسانًا لتجديد الحياة الأبديَّة" (أفسس3: 19). ووصفه بالإله المتجسِّد فيقول " لأنَّ إلهنا يسوع المسيح قد حبلت به مريم حسب تدبير اللَّه " (أفسس2: 18). كما يصف الدم الذي سفكه المسيح بأنَّه دم اللَّه فيقول  "وقد أكملت عمل الإخوة حتى النهاية بدم اللَّه " (أفسس1: 1). وأنَّ آلامه هي الآم اللَّه " دعوني أفتدي بآلام إلهي " (روما 6: 3).
† ويؤكِّد علي حقيقة تجسُّده وكمال ناسوته حيث  إتَّخذ جسدًا حقيقيًا، فيقول " المسيح يسوع الذي من نسل داود والمولود من مريم، الذي وُلد حقًا وأكل  حقًا وشرب حقًا، وصُلب حقًا علي عهد بيلاطس البنطي، ومات حقًا أمام السمائيِّين  والأرضيِّين " (ترالس 9)، " أشكر يسوع المسيح الإله ... الذي وُلد حقًا من نسل داود حسب الجسد  " (ازمير1). 
† ويؤكِّد علي حقيقة كونه إلهًا وإنسانًا في آنٍ  واحدٍ " يُوجد طبيبٌ واحدٌ هو في الوقت نفسه جسدٌ وروحٌ (إنسانٌ وإلهٌ)، مولود  وغيرمولود، الله صار جسدًا، حياة حقيقيَّة في الموت، من مريم ومن اللَّه، في  البدء كان قابلاً للألم وأصبح الآن غير قابلٍ للألم، هو يسوع المسيح  ربُّنا " (أفسس8: 2)، وأيضًا " إيمانٌ واحدٌ بيسوع المسيح الذي من نسل داود حسب الجسد؛ ابن الإنسان  وابن اللَّه " (أفسس20: 2)، وأيضًا "يسوع المسيح الكائن قبل الدهور مع الآب وقد ظهر في ملء  الزمان " (مغنيسيا 6: 1). وأيضًا " وليكن نظرك علي من لا يتغيَّر أي ذاك الذي يعلو الزمان ولا يُريى وقد  صار مرئيًا لأجلنا، لا يلمس ولا يتألَّم ولكنه قد صار ملموسًا ومتألمًا وإحتمل كلّ  شيء لأجلنا " (بوليكاربوس 3: 2).
 وهكذا قدَّم لنا يسوع المسيح  في لاهوته وناسوته، كالإله المتجسِّد، بصورةٍ دقيقةٍ ومتطابقةٍ مع الكتاب المقدَّس  تمامًا. وكان في أقواله هذه الردّ الكافي والحاسم علي كلٍّ من الأبيونيِّين  والغنوسيِّين.


----------

